# Good release for a small woman new to archery?



## sheaf700r (Jan 7, 2018)

True fire chicken wing and the hardcore max are good.


----------



## BrianD (Sep 28, 2009)

I have small hands too. I like my max4 release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinRN (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## nv300rz (Aug 8, 2018)

i have medium size hand, im using the green stan 4 curved finger shootout in medium, i had to send a large copper orange stan it was straight fingers, i didn't like it n it was to big in large size, but fell in love with the curved medium which fits my hand perfect, personal preference


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Get her a Scott Samuri, they have a adjustable nylon strap between the strap and the release, it will get as small as she wants. Bet her a buckle strap, not velcro.


----------



## bettylou (Jul 6, 2018)

try the stan Perfex! it is a really nice crisp thumb button and is also small and super light! my daughter uses it and she has pretty small hands!


----------



## sheri (Mar 5, 2010)

try a small hbc fits in hands really well.


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

I have small hands and a Stan JustX in small or a PerfeX in medium fit my hands perfectly. So does a small HBC, but that’s a hinge... The Stans are on the higher side, $$$ wise, but you get top quality with that price. A more budget friendly option would be a Tru-Ball Fang or Mini Fang, depending on her hand size. It’s a quality release, it just doesn’t have the adjustability of some of the Stans or Carters. The suggestion of the Scott Samuri was good, too. If you go the wrist release route, watch out for solid neck models, as they may not go short enough.


----------



## Detect (Sep 26, 2018)

sheaf700r said:


> True fire chicken wing and the hardcore max are good.


i use both and can recommend. max is comfier but loose on small wrists (< 6.5" diameter) so recommend regular version with foldback buckle.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

My 12 year old daughter shoots a TruFire Eva Shockey edition.... It's a hook style like the Hardcore but smaller in dimensions... It fits her perfectly.


----------



## kwood (Oct 4, 2011)

KevinRN said:


> Getting the girlfriend a bow this week. I have only been shooting a few months, and I use a large stan shootoff but she doesnt like the way it feels, and my cheap wrist release that I started with is too big for her. Any recommendations for a good thumb release for a woman with small hands?


I know you said thumb. But there are some decent wrist strap ones for smaller shooters. I second the problem though as almost very thumb one is too big for my hands..... 

Here is my recommendation for a wrist release. No it will not help you shoot with proper back tension but it is a quality option: 

Scott Hero (they come in BLue and Pink) the pink one may have a different name idk). They are great. They have a strap that is adjustable with an Allen wrench. You can adjust it to EXACT length.

True fire also has a kids one that is cheap and not big. Has a Velcro strap, very adjustable. They have a women's one too, that has an adjustable length barrel. 

Otherwise what you can do with a regular Size Trrue Fire (esp if you have one that you never seriously intend to use) with like the "barrel" type shaft thing connecting to the release is take it apart there is a threaded rod inside and and cut it down to length and re-install. (Obviously if when you look at this release that doesn't make sense then don't cut as it could be differnt).

Shot my first many deers with one that I doctored up like that!, still have it some where!!! Actually might go back to it, sometimes my Scott's feel too sensitive for me when I am at full draw, shaking with a deer on front of me.

Only thing I don't like about the tru fires is that the trigger is sometimes far from the caliper jaws resulting in loss of Effective DL - again a general con of triggers and pro of thumbs. The Scott hero minimizes this problem. And I believe the Scott is overall a better release - but the tru-fire is still good and I believe the debate is more theoretical over which is better and boils down to preference.


----------



## chesti (Oct 27, 2018)

I have small hands too.


----------



## erin0012 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have this problem too, I have a M Stan SX2 which is probably a little big but I don't mind having extra to grab on to. I also tried the Truball Fang Mini and liked the feel of it!


----------



## coyote13 (Nov 20, 2009)

My 11yr old daughter uses a medium Stan SX3, she has Fang 3 first and didn't like it.


----------



## patticrew (Feb 24, 2019)

My kids are super thin and they both use the Truball. My daughter Fang and son just got a Truball scout


----------



## Tweedyi (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm also looking for a thumb release and this thread is super helpful. Does anyone have recommendations for Carter models (thumb not hinge) that are good for small hands? 
Also I'm a lefty, and assume that on these releases you can move the thumb barrel to the other side of the release? 
Thanks in advance for weighing in!


----------



## Taylorp48 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have pretty small hands and I started with shooting a youth wrist release off amazon, and then my form started getting bad and I was punching the trigger. My boyfriend let me try some of his Nock On releases and now I shoot a Silverback back tension release and I has helped my form a lot!! I also tried Nock On's Nock 2 It release and a hinge and im not too crazy about the hinge.


----------



## Vovchok (May 13, 2019)

Good afternoon. Try just be caz + with the button.


----------



## Abrown444 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have the stan shootoff in the medium size. I have tiny hands and it took me a little bit to get used to, but now I love it!


----------



## SherryO (Apr 12, 2017)

A wrist trigger style is easy to use. If she is just getting started, don't overwhelm her. It is less likely to punch her in the face. Get her a small one. When she is ready, let her try a couple of the thumbs. They all feel different and there are different weights also. Everyones preference is different. The main thing is, don't give her to much to worry about in the beginning. Keep it simple.


----------



## MEAT HNTRx5 (Apr 7, 2019)

Both of my daughters have small hands and they shoot the Scott Sigma. It’s a thumb button.


----------



## Archerygirl05 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have shot a carter insatiable 3 for years and always go back to it, perfect for small hands!! The truball blade mini is also another really great option!


----------



## Tessaann16 (May 20, 2019)

I would look at TruFires. They have been my favorite.


----------



## vlee1125 (Jul 26, 2019)

I've also heard the blade mini is good! Very popular too


----------

